# Får ikke norske bokstaver i aterm.

## ted

Ok. Problemet mitt er da at jeg ikke får norske bokstaver i aterm, eller andre *term's for den skyld. Jeg har følgt den HOWTO'en som ligger her. Og det funker jo så og si helt fint, for jeg har æøå i opera, gaim og til og med UTEN X. Da synes jeg det er ganske rart at det ikke funker i aterm, har aldri opplevd et slikt problem. Før har det liksom vært at enten så har jeg norske bokstaver, eller så finns det ikke norske bokstaver.. noested    :Wink: 

i /etc/rc.conf har jeg:

```

KEYMAP="no-latin1"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

```

i /etc/env.d/02locale har jeg:

```

LC_CTYPE="no_NO"

```

i /etc/X11/XF86Config har jeg:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "no"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "no-latin1"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Noen som har peiling hva som kan ødelegge for terminalene?

----------

## gaute

 *ted wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i /etc/X11/XF86Config har jeg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Har du prøvd med 

    Option "XkbLayout" "no"

i XF86Config?

----------

## ted

ja, kommer en error. ingenting forskjell   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Blurpy

Jeg har:

```
    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "no"

```

Og har ingen problemer med æøå i aterm.

----------

## ted

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## broeman

hvordan er dine indstillinger til aterm? bruger du en font der ikke understøtter ISO-8859-1?

----------

## ted

Huff, føler meg litt dum nå. I og med at fonten "fixed" alltid har fungert utmerket for meg med norske bokstaver, så har jeg ikke komt på og prøve andre. Men 'æøå' fungerte med noen andre fonter. Så spørsmålet mitt nå blir vel hvordan få øæå med fixed?   :Laughing: 

PS. Takk for hjelpen til alle som har posta  :Smile: 

----------

## ted

ugh. sliter enda med samme problemet. Ingen som har noen ideer ?

----------

## b-llwyd

Om du startar Aterm med aterm -fn 6x13, fungerar det då?

----------

